# [SOLVED] When I start up my computer the Device Driver Installation Wizard window app



## wes337 (May 17, 2007)

Hey, when booting up my PC, the Device Driver Installation Wizard window appears every time. I think this may have been because I installed some wrong audio drivers, but now I have got the right ones, but this still comes up...


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: When I start up my computer the Device Driver Installation Wizard window appears?*

Go into device manager and look for any yellow marks, that will give you a idea what device the wizzard is try to install drivers for.


----------



## wes337 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: When I start up my computer the Device Driver Installation Wizard window appears?*

Ok, I checked and there are no yellow marks, and it says all drivers are installed and working properly.


----------



## IgnyteSoftware (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: When I start up my computer the Device Driver Installation Wizard window appears?*

Try this:

Open RegEdit

Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\UIUCU "c:\...\temp\uiucu.exe -clean_up"

Delete this key and the problem should go away.


----------



## justinperry (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: When I start up my computer the Device Driver Installation Wizard window appears?*

Thanks so much! This fixed the Problem. Thank God for forums like this!


----------

